# Grazing wanted South Oxfordshire.



## Chinchilla (27 July 2017)

Grazing/DIY livery needed South Oxfordshire...having issues with members of the public feeding and interfering with the horses at current location so needing to move as my mares are getting upset.


----------



## Chinchilla (1 August 2017)

Bumping? Can rent or buy, Oxfordshire or Berkshire. Please??


----------



## Old HorseBreeder (4 September 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			Bumping? Can rent or buy, Oxfordshire or Berkshire. Please??
		
Click to expand...

Where are you looking? I know a yard on a private estate near Henley on Thames that has a space. Post and rail paddocks, school, fab hacking.


----------

